# Rod repair in Milton?



## dabutcher (Apr 19, 2008)

I have a guide that needs to replaced on a spinning rod. Is there anyone in the Milton area that can do this type of repair? Also, what is the cost of the repair?

Thanks


----------



## gulf coast rodworks (Apr 3, 2012)

Not sure about milton. if your in navarre at any time broxson outdoors does rod repairs. you can call at 850-936-0230.


----------



## dabutcher (Apr 19, 2008)

Thanks


----------



## billydean (Oct 26, 2007)

i repair rods and live in pace my name is dean give me a call at 2326958


----------



## dabutcher (Apr 19, 2008)

billydean said:


> i repair rods and live in pace my name is dean give me a call at 2326958



Thanks! I will this weekend.


----------



## billydean (Oct 26, 2007)

ok talk to you then


----------

